# Water Hardness Question



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

I have pretty hard water from the tap where i live readings are at 377ppm from a TDS meter and want to get a few piraya's. I know that they like soft water and am wondering if i need to soften my water to house them or will i be ok? i have read about people adding peat to the filter and others using RO. what would you use if i need to do anything at all?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

as long as the ph is not in the extreams they will be fine with a constant ph... there is more of an issue with fluctuation than ph a little high... i am not expert on the subject though i have never had to deal with ph problems.


----------

